# Catatonk Shay For Sale



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

Just noticed there is an early (serial number 06) Catatonk Shay for sale on eBay... 330460328254, its being offered for $2,987.56. He apparently had it at the Nat'l GR Convention (from the ad). 
don't know anymore other than what's listed in the ad.

.


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

received information for someone who would know................ 

there were 41 Shays built..............in the 1990's...............mostly steel rather than mostly brass..............and the original price was $1700 plus shipping................


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Actually, if you read further down the ebay description, it says: 
UPDATE! 
This model (14-ton Argyle) was built by Gordon Watson in Australia, and was built in the 1990s. The total production run was 41 units, this is serial number 06. Special Thanks go out to Mr. Ron Brown for additional information. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

I emailed Ron Brown and he emailed the seller...after I put the above notice in the thread......

.


----------



## JonScott (May 12, 2010)

I do not know anything about Catatonk's but would like too! so please excuse me for asking this, but the shay looks pretty worked over, is the $2,987.56 asking price fair? Are all Catatonk's pretty rare? 

John


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Only 41 in this series. After this one Ron had Mike Chaney(in the UK) do a run of shays, Heisler's and Climaxes. All were live steam, only about 25 in each run, I think.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Only 41 in this series. After this one Ron had Mike Chaney(in the UK) do a run of shays, Heisler's and Climaxes. All were live steam, only about 25 in each run, I think.I believe it was more like 50 per run.


----------



## shaysteam05 (Jul 19, 2008)

The loco has been cobbled up, and I think the price is ridiculous! The steps are missing from the front and back, and there have been four mysterious pipes added on the right side of the boiler. I have Shay number 2 of that series,which had not been modified in any way when I got it from Jerry Hyde. and speak from comparison


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, it may seem like a lot of money, but on the other paw, I've seen locos in a lot worse-looking condition go for more. Plus it will always have that cachet of being a rare hand-built piece. IMO, if Gordon Watson had anything to do with it, regardless of what running order it is in now, it will have been built with great care and attention. Mrs Watson's boy never made a piece of junk in his life.

I'd like to add that it's always a good plan to see a prospective live-steam model in operation before parting with your many $$$$$$, too, especially something as esoteric as this. Perhaps somebody has a recollection of this at the Tacoma meet - maybe even a video? With its silver boiler paint-job it stands out like a cactus in a bed of roses. 

It would be good to hear from Mr Argyle Locomotive Works about it. [Mornin' down there, Gordon]. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one of the Catatonk Climax engines. it runs like a Swiss watch, is built like a tank, and pulls like a tractor. No drama - just like the Round House engines. Add fluids, lub it all around, fire it up and it just goes and goes.


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a Mike Chaney Catatonk Shay. It is a good machine - the cylinders can be hard to clear and the cranks may need attention as they were press fitted rather than braised. It pulls well at prototypical speeds and seems to work well with either pure butane or a ropane/butane mix.

Here she is on rollers:











Robert


----------



## JonScott (May 12, 2010)

That is a really nice looking shay and it looks like its been maintained very well.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

The price may be a little high for the condition. I sold mine for 3500 to a guy in Germany, and it was like new. With the market lower now I think 2500-3000 is probally more in line for a mint one as a couple others have sold for around that and even less. As for this one I think that lower part of the price range due to the paint and wear. The orignal paint was very durable as I noticed on all of Gordons locos Ive owned or seen in person.

Mine was very hard to clear the cylinders and had a goodall valve and orignal whistle option


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

Tac and the gang. 
whats this I see before me it was black when it left here. looks like its had a fair bit of running around the drive line parts...but all parts can be adjusted to take up wear..from the number of sales he has .he is not part of the hobby but a "full time ebay salesman".. 
funny how your ghosts come back to haunt occasionally. 

 Gordon.


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

I only check ebay etc about fortnightly just for interest. I notice there is now a Alcohol fired GS4 [Accucraft} on offer at $3999 
supposedly tested and all working fine! thats interesting,I hope the buyer has model engineering knowledge! 

Gordon


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Taperpin on 14 Aug 2010 06:33 AM 
Tac and the gang. 
whats this I see before me it was black when it left here. Gordon.



Mornin', Gordon! Thanks for dropping by. Y'see, just like all of us, as we get older we all turn to silver.....I started at the top.

Best from up and around.

tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.steamup.net/ 

Chip Rosenblum is offering a 14 ton Catatonk Shay, a Catatonk Climax and a Mel Ridley Climax.
sure wish summer taxes weren't coming due!!!

.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

The person selling the Engine sure does not seem to be trying to hide anything. He has posted many pictures to see. However......................that does not mean it is in good running order.


----------



## Gary Lantz (Feb 20, 2008)

Look closely under the left side of the tender, somebody has added a whistle. Also looks like a second oiler has been added behind the original one. Some mods look like they were done by somebody who knew what they were doing, But it almost looks as though somebody got a hold of it second or third hand and tried to destroy it. Looks like they tried to change the boiler jacket- almost like they ran it out of water or overheated it or something. Also the water glass is half full..... Whats that tell ya! Also it looks like its got enough leaks in the smoke box to cook hotdogs through. What a shame.


----------

